# Resident Evil: Retribution



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

16 actors dressed as zombies were injured when a platform collapsed during filming of a new movie in the Resident Evil series.

There's a down side to being dressed as a zombie for an accident. "the victims' costumes made it more difficult for crews to assess the severity of their injuries."

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/story/2011-10-11/resident-evil/50729590/1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps the makeup people can consider that a compliment to their skills:googly:


----------

